# Who needs a trail cam?



## stillhunter (Aug 4, 2018)

I should have put my recent trail cam pics in this forum.....
I walked slowly to get the first pic w my crappy LGs camera...there are 2 other deer behind the sweetgum w the target and the burn barrel...










I walk 15 yrds further and take another pic before they run....


----------

